# Hey! what's happened to my "Guru" status?



## Darfion (Sep 12, 2003)

Just wondering :roll:


----------



## Dew (Sep 12, 2003)

sure it should be reinstated, i demand a recount!!!  :salute:


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

I vote no (big surprise there, being that I changed it to begin with!) lol

Actually, there were far too many gurus...so, I upped the amount of posts required  :twisted: 

But, I may be able to come up with something for you... 8)


----------



## Darfion (Sep 12, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> But, I may be able to come up with something for you... 8)


Now you've got me wondering :scratch:


----------



## Darfion (Sep 12, 2003)

Nice one   Didn't notice the change for a second there


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

And you thought your forum admin didn't care...  :crazy:


----------



## Darfion (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## voodoocat (Sep 12, 2003)

Look what he did to my name when I asked how many posts till 5 stars


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

..it could be worse... :shock:


----------



## Darfion (Sep 12, 2003)

Do you ever wish you hadn't started something?


----------



## Dew (Sep 12, 2003)

... and i got away clean  :blackeye:


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

Now I have to pick on Dew, too?!  :LOL:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 12, 2003)

watch out dew, chase has a quick finger on that "change custom title" button.


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

Come on, give me credit.  

It is actually like 3 or 4 clicks to get to where I can change your title!


----------



## Dew (Sep 12, 2003)

:shock: 

((((((SCREAMS))))))


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 12, 2003)

Why are you screaming?  You're still a Guru.

BTW, weren't you supposed to go on vacation?  I thought we had this worked out?!  We'd both be on holiday at the same time... But I come back and you've surpassed my post count.


----------



## Dew (Sep 12, 2003)

we couldnt figure out where we wanted to go ... so i suggested using the money to buy new camera equipment instead  .. gadgets, backdrops, lenses .. stuff we could've lived without .. but if we were gonna spend it anyway  ... may as well .... Christmas in Sept  :thumbsup:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 12, 2003)

Sweet! 

So is Doxx still looking at a Leica?  I've been researching rangefinders lately.  I'm going to buy a Voigtlander Vito which would be a great street cam.  About $25 or so for a German rangefinder is not bad.


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

Dew is a tough one....she doesn't whine about wanting 5 stars (*cough* voodoo) and doesn't complain about whether or not she is a Guru (*cough* Darfion)...

There is nothing to pick on her for!!!  :scratch:


----------



## Chase (Sep 12, 2003)

Since voodoo brought it up earlier that you passed him in total posts...


----------



## Dew (Sep 12, 2003)

im not sure if he's still on that Leica ... but he bought a new lens and some other stuff  ... i splurge on some backdrops and i keep getting outbid on my lens  :x ... but im hanging in there .. we just bought all these frames (about ten 16x20) , a couple of memory cards and we gotta dish out the cash from large prints, doxx is thinkin we just buy the printer and do it ourselves...

as long as i get my lens, im a happy kitty, a few pairs of shoes wouldnt be too shabby


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 12, 2003)

Hey, I never said I wanted 5 stars.  I just wanted to know how many posts it took to get there


----------



## manda (Sep 14, 2003)

You have to watch what you say round here..
Mine is proof of that


----------



## Dew (Sep 15, 2003)

oh wow!!! ... i just noticed mine says, "winner of the most post awards" .. is that true? ... i have too much time on my hands


----------



## Chase (Sep 15, 2003)

You're in the lead by about 42 posts! lol


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, well it's 41 now but.... I went away for a week thinking I was safe because Dew and Doxx were going on a holiday...


----------



## oriecat (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm glad to know I am still in 11th.  I thought I might have slipped since this househunting is stealing all of my time and energy.  Can't wait to get this over with so I can come back and bump mot out of the top 10.  8)


----------



## Darfion (Sep 16, 2003)

&lt;Thinks!! better tread carefully here>   So with regards to Voodoo's   &lt; yeah that'll do it. Use Voodoo's quiery>  question,   &lt;gulps>   how many errm you know, posts *do* you need for 5 stars?


----------



## Chase (Sep 16, 2003)

LOL! Well, I'll give you the same answer I gave Voodoo...

I'll never tell


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 16, 2003)

In which I responded "well i'll just send a bunch of spammy posts until it happens" and then *bam* 

freshman moderator with 1 star

now whiney moderator with 1 star


----------



## Chase (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't worry Voodoo...it just makes you unique  8)


----------



## havoc (Sep 16, 2003)

Oh yeah... Well at least none of you can say that your the "Jedi Moderater in training"  HEHEHE


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 16, 2003)

I know you're not even a moderator and you have a cooler title than me


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 16, 2003)

hey!!! you could be trish!!!!!  no wait...im trish. 

nevermind

md


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 16, 2003)

Matt, have you been taking your medication like you're supposed to?


----------



## Chase (Sep 16, 2003)

Please refer to Matt by his thephotoforum.com given name, "Trish, the party girl"

He get's a little strange if you don't use that name for him  :LOL:


----------



## Dew (Sep 18, 2003)

alright, voodoo just surpassed me on  post :taped sh:  ... but i got an average of 8 post per day, u just got 5  :green to:


----------



## Dew (Sep 18, 2003)

oooooops, im sorry .. i just posted this one by accident  :greenpbl:


----------



## Dew (Sep 18, 2003)

darn computer  :lmao:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 18, 2003)

Watch out Dew!  You don't want to give chase fodder for a new title


----------



## Chase (Sep 18, 2003)

Too late...  :roll:


----------



## terri (Sep 18, 2003)

I love this thread.    :goodvibe:


----------



## nukie (Sep 18, 2003)

speaking of which, who does one have to send presents to in order to get a special title?


----------



## motcon (Sep 18, 2003)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I'm glad to know I am still in 11th.  I thought I might have slipped since this househunting is stealing all of my time and energy.  Can't wait to get this over with so I can come back and bump mot out of the top 10.  8)



huh? wha? top ten wha? color me confused :/


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 18, 2003)

motcon said:
			
		

> huh? wha? top ten wha? color me confused :/



If you look at the memberlist, sort by post count, descending you can see the top posters.

You happen to be #10

Congratulations, you win a sock


----------



## motcon (Sep 18, 2003)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> motcon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oooooooooooooooo, ic. 

and keep the sock; i found the one that's been missing for a week and a half. a bit bleached, but it'll do.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 18, 2003)

Well you just missed 9th prize, which is a shoelace.  Better luck next time, thanks for playing.


----------



## motcon (Sep 18, 2003)

shooting for 5th place next time around; i really need the new elastic in some of my underwear.


----------



## manda (Sep 19, 2003)

Nukie....ME. Send the presents to ME
Amanda is the present receiver because she is the one who runs this place.

im sure Trish will send u some of his undies your way, Will

havoc, my dear, what DID you do to get the coolest status?


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> Nukie....ME. Send the presents to ME
> Amanda is the present receiver because she is the one who runs this place.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## oriecat (Sep 19, 2003)

Well it must be true, because if you were the one running this place, chase dear, then you would know how to quote properly...  

Manda, since you're in charge, I need a cool title too.

Now... what do I get for eleventh?


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

What in the world are you talking about?   

At least orie was nice enough to volunteer for a new title!  :cheer:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 19, 2003)

Orie wins a bag of pork rinds!


----------



## Dew (Sep 19, 2003)

i want to win something too    ... i got an itchy finger  :bounce:


----------



## havoc (Sep 19, 2003)

What i did to get the coolest title is between me, chaseman and that donkey he keeps in the basement.......  Oh wait thats how i got promoted at work, i'm sorry i forgot Chase doesn't have a donkey in his basement, its a sheep!  BAH BAHBAH

P.S. never met a nicere sheep either 



Of course i am kidding.... Aren't I?


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

Hmmm what "sheep" title does Havoc need... lol


----------



## Darfion (Sep 19, 2003)

nukie said:
			
		

> speaking of which, who does one have to send presents to in order to get a special title?


No-one. All you have to do is moan about something or try to boost your post count (Eh Dew)  and the site admin will truly oblige


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

I'm just a nice guy that way...


----------



## Dew (Sep 19, 2003)

i could use some new nail polish


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 19, 2003)

Look I am spending alot of time here now.. when will this change to something else cooler?  I know I spend a lot of time here  .  Do we have to get over 300 post or somthing like that to get a new one?


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

nikon90s said:
			
		

> Look I am spending alot of time here now.. when will this change to something else cooler?  I know I spend a lot of time here  .  Do we have to get over 300 post or somthing like that to get a new one?



I take requests for cool titles (as long as they are wrapped in $100 bills!)  :lmao:


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 19, 2003)

Will this do?


----------



## Chase (Sep 19, 2003)

Just for going to the trouble of actually finding (and inserting) an image of the bill...I would consider setting title for you if there is something you'd like.

Otherwise, who knows WHAT may pop up for your title!  :twisted:


----------



## manda (Sep 19, 2003)

ah... chase and his sheep  :roll: 

bwahaha wicket


----------



## havoc (Sep 20, 2003)

It was a nice sheep too....


----------



## manda (Sep 20, 2003)

lol
shall we leave you alone for a moment, havoc?


----------



## motcon (Sep 20, 2003)

a 'moment' ?

quick shot havoc?

baaaaaaaaaaaa.....

...all done.


:/


----------



## oriecat (Sep 22, 2003)

Can I please have at least one little box back, chaseman oh dear oh sweetheart, admin of all admins?  I feel so lonely with no boxes.   :cry::cry:


----------



## manda (Sep 22, 2003)

hahaha
sucked in

he made me into a spice girl once


----------



## Chase (Sep 22, 2003)

Done...now where is my $100 bill??  8)


----------



## nukie (Sep 22, 2003)

What exactly are those boxes for again?


----------



## Chase (Sep 22, 2003)

They are supposed to be a representation of how involved with the site you are...(basically, there are a few thresholds for the total number of posts you make...and as you pass them, you get another box and your title changes).

 :camera:


----------



## nukie (Sep 22, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> They are supposed to be a representation of how involved with the site you are



oh ok.  poor little me on only 2 boxes


----------



## nikon90s (Sep 22, 2003)

chaseman24 said:
			
		

> there are a few thresholds for the total number of posts you make...and as you pass them, you get another box and your title changes
> 
> :camera:


So what are the new thresholds?


----------



## motcon (Sep 22, 2003)

i'd much rather have no boxes at all and no 'title'. feel free to strip me of these and hand them out to those who want them.


----------



## Chase (Sep 22, 2003)

These are automatic with most of the forum software out there. Although, as you've all probably noticed, I do have control over "special" titles as well as setting a threshold for each level.   

Right now, without looking, I couldn't even tell you offhand what they are set to. They are more just for fun than anything else...and they help newer members to determine who some of the more experienced posters are, which in turn gives them some resources if they need help.

All of the default ranks were ones I just tossed in for fun when I was creating the forum...I'm always open to suggestions as well if anyone has better ideas!


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2003)

HEY!!!   I just noticed.... I went from "living on the photo forum" with 3 boxes to "spending a lot of time" and 2 boxes.....which I had surpassed about a week ago...  shouldn't that have at least stayed pat, not gone down??    :scratch:    

DISCLAIMER: The above paragraph is meant to be interpreted as an OBSERVATION ONLY.   The Administrator is hereby implored not to interpret this as a WHINE, a *****, or a MOAN.  Please do not inflict harm upon me or turn me into a spice girl.    :shock:


----------



## motcon (Sep 22, 2003)

you're bitching. you can have my boxes.


----------



## Chase (Sep 22, 2003)

Darfion!!!!!!!!!!!!! See what you started!?! lol


----------



## terri (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Will....ever so kind...but I don't want your stinkin' boxes....I want my own stinkin' boxes....as long as we have to have them they should at least be my own, ya know?

(And that's not bitching....you haven't heard me *****, I promise)    

I'm a happy person....I'm bouncing with joy at the miracle of existence each and every moment of the day.    :LOL:


----------



## manda (Sep 23, 2003)

Having the amount of boxes i have just proves i need to sleep more


----------



## luckydog (Sep 23, 2003)

I've just looked through this whole epic  and i just want to say.....How many of you work from home (or not work) 'cause DAMN, there's a lot of posting going on!!

My head hurts.

 :crazy:


----------



## Chase (Sep 23, 2003)

Or post from work?  8)


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2003)

"ahem".....  I have been known to post from work a time or two...

So what's your point?


----------



## Chase (Sep 23, 2003)

My point is that *I* would NEVER do such a thing   

...and if you believe that........


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 23, 2003)

I post from work.  There is quite a bit of downtime which would explain my presence


----------



## terri (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks, Voodoocat.... it is those of us who declare LOUDLY and with MEANING that we post from work who .... well, I dunno what it means, actually.... maybe we'll wind up unemployed???    :shock: 

I'll go along with Chase and deny it, then.... yeah, I'm too busy and special at work to have time for fun 'n games.....  I frown on such activities, frankly.   Times are too hard for such indulgence.  

How's that?   Am I a good liar??    :sun:


----------



## doxx (Sep 23, 2003)

does it change my status :crazy:  when Dew talks about me in her posts all the time?  :scratch:


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 23, 2003)

Well they just came out with a new entertainment policy at work which states we can't surf the net...

Our lead said that as long as he doesn't see it.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 23, 2003)

I only post from work when on my lunch break.


----------



## Chase (Sep 23, 2003)

Not by default... :? 


...we charge extra for that


----------



## manda (Sep 24, 2003)

lol doxx

i dont post from work. my class would kill each other if i have my back turned for more than 30 seconds.
i like to think they just love me so much that they can't bear to not have my attention constantly  :roll:


----------



## luckydog (Sep 25, 2003)

Where do you teach Manda, Silverwater Prison or Mt. Druitt High!?!?! 

Class members killing each other sounds like a lovely work environment.


----------



## manda (Sep 25, 2003)

mt druiit hehehe

what am i laughing at..not far off  :x 

scariest part is..they are only 10


----------

